# Roost Lodge at Vail



## boatnbike (Aug 11, 2006)

I'd just stay where you'e at. The elevation diffence between Vail & Summit is not that great. I doubt if you get altitude sickness it will make any difference.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

The Roost is a little hole in the wall. You will get a bed in a tiny room. It's not very nice but it's perfect if you just need a place to crash at night and are skiing Vail or Beaver Creek all day so you won't really spend any time in your room. Hotel Frisco is definately nicer than the Roost. The altitude difference is not that significant so if you are having issues in Frisco, you will probably still have them in Vail. Also, what you save by staying in the Roost will quickly disappear to the higher prices of food, gas, etc. in Vail. The only reason to stay at the Roost would be if you are skiing Vail or Beaver Creek everyday and want to be closer (but Frisco is much closer to Keystone, Breck, Copper, A-Basin, and Loveland). If altitude is the issue, stick with Frisco.

COUNT


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

COUNT said:


> The Roost is a little hole in the wall. You will get a bed in a tiny room. It's not very nice but it's perfect if you just need a place to crash at night and are skiing Vail or Beaver Creek all day so you won't really spend any time in your room. Hotel Frisco is definately nicer than the Roost. The altitude difference is not that significant so if you are having issues in Frisco, you will probably still have them in Vail. Also, what you save by staying in the Roost will quickly disappear to the higher prices of food, gas, etc. in Vail. The only reason to stay at the Roost would be if you are skiing Vail or Beaver Creek everyday and want to be closer (but Frisco is much closer to Keystone, Breck, Copper, A-Basin, and Loveland). If altitude is the issue, stick with Frisco.
> 
> COUNT



Yeah I was thinking about that, ill just stay in the hotel I am at. We probably wont get altitude sickness lets hope so. Well thanks for the help.


----------



## dasunluva (Oct 13, 2003)

Sick Snow Bunny's @ the Roost though!!!!


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*Roost*

Although a hole in the wall, if you are going ski/ party in Vail you get a free shuttle into Vail Village from the Roost Lodge and it only takes 5 mins to get there.

Drink LOTS & LOTS of H2O your first 24 hours up in the hills and you should be fine. 

Have Fun.

-Sean


----------

